# whats up with t3?



## obeymyarm (Oct 26, 2011)

so is there a magic way to get this stuff to work at its max? or does it just work on its own? or should i be doing nothing but cardio 24/7 to loss weight with this stuff?


----------



## gym66 (Oct 26, 2011)

what you mean explain


----------



## obeymyarm (Oct 26, 2011)

about at the second week mark on t3 and im not dropin any weight but im not sweating alot like i hear alot of people report while on t3 so im just alittle confused


----------



## hill450 (Oct 26, 2011)

I've never sweated a lot on just T3 but I only take 70mcg per day and still don't think that sweating is even a side(its just a thyroid medication).  I do however start to sweat a good bit on clen when I get up in the higher doses.  You might want to consider adding clen for some added weight loss. Start out low on the clen dose at around 20mcg though and raise it after a couple days if the sides aren't too bad


----------



## gym66 (Oct 27, 2011)

no sweats for me on t3. your diet is not right this is not a magic pill.  get your diet right and you will lose weight.  I like eca better than clen


----------



## tballz (Oct 27, 2011)

You're lucky if you don't sweat while on t3.  I sweat like crazy.


----------



## Colestar (Oct 27, 2011)

T3/clen = fat loss w/ clean diet. If your already lean you can get away w/ eating not so clean on this stack. T3 can eventually make you tired and sore...or atleast it did for me.... What else are you taking???


----------



## moresize (Oct 27, 2011)

t3 is a strong diet aid. You still need to get your body into a fat burning mode. That is done through diet and added supps (optional)

Ever seen guys that do a lot of cardio yet can't get lean...they lose weight but not alot of body fat.

I still like ECA stack as it helps me with food cravings and gives me energy to do cardio. 

Colestar gave you a good stack, t3 and clen but I hate Clen as I feel like crap on it

why can't fat be sexy


----------



## obeymyarm (Oct 27, 2011)

yes i am already lean just wanted to drop 5-10 lbs i dont have a super clean diet but i never have also running test prop, anavar


----------



## Colestar (Oct 27, 2011)

moresize said:


> t3 is a strong diet aid. You still need to get your body into a fat burning mode. That is done through diet and added supps (optional)
> 
> Ever seen guys that do a lot of cardio yet can't get lean...they lose weight but not alot of body fat.
> 
> ...


 

I used to be fat and I sur thought I was sexy!!!




obeymyarm said:


> yes i am already lean just wanted to drop 5-10 lbs i dont have a super clean diet but i never have also running test prop, anavar


 

I hear Tren works for fat loss too...but also hear it's pretty harsh on the system

When I was really lean and coming off dieting, I got away w/ eating total crap for almost 3 weeks while on clen/T3...crazy


----------



## obeymyarm (Oct 28, 2011)

lucky you looks like im going to have to work for this weight loss. and colestar im sure your plenty sexy


----------



## yerg (Oct 28, 2011)

gym66 said:


> no sweats for me on t3. your diet is not right this is not a magic pill. get your diet right and you will lose weight. I like eca better than clen


 yep^^  Ive seen it run with absolutely NO results(legit t3) due to poor diet... Not talking about me.. I rarely run it.. Its an aid.. not a majic pill..


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 28, 2011)

yerg said:


> yep^^  Ive seen it run with absolutely NO results(legit t3) due to poor diet... Not talking about me.. I rarely run it.. Its an aid.. not a majic pill..



This. T3 will increase your body's ability to burn fat, but if you're taking in empty excess calories you're counter-acting the effect of the t3 and will not see much effect. If you're looking to lose 5-10 lbs you should be dieting and training to lose the weight, adding supplements and PED's if it is necessary; not taking a thyroid hormone and eating a crappy diet. Not too be overly harsh here, but are you educated as to the effect that taking T3 can have on your natural thyroid production? If so do you have enough of a reason to lose this weight and are you already working hard enough with natural diet and exercise that adding a possibly dangerous hormonal medication is really merited? T3 is a powerful and effective drug, anyone who is in need of the extra fat loss properties to prep for a BB show or lose weight in a way that they can't do naturally would see great results with it, but if you don't need it and arent putting in the work you should be, should you really be taking it?


----------

